# Updates from the 2010 ARBCA General Assembly this week



## CovenantalBaptist (Apr 20, 2010)

Just wanted to let folks know that we will slowly be posting updates (AM is not up just yet) from the 2010 ARBCA GA which is going on this week in South Carolina on our blog: Ardent Cries 

You can see the schedule of the GA here: ARBCA 2010 General Assemby Schedule 

Blessings,


----------



## Herald (Apr 20, 2010)

Thank you. I wasn't able to make this years conference. I look forward to your updates.


----------



## CovenantalBaptist (Apr 20, 2010)

Sorry, Bill,

I was just going to PM you to see if you were able to come. The updates for this morning should be up in the next couple of hours.

Blessings,
Chris.


----------



## Herald (Apr 20, 2010)

Chris,

Lord willing, I'll be there next year.


----------

